# Conexion tierra, Protector gaseoso 2.4ghz



## yonmax (Sep 21, 2009)

Buenos dias, he estado buscando información en la web, y no encuentro mucho, en eso encontre esta comunidad, creo que ustedes son las personas que me pueden ayudar. Lo que pasa es que tengo unos equipos con antenas paneles en 2.4ghz (wifi) sobre una torre, me preocupa bastante la proteccion, asique ademas de comprar unos protectores para el cableado stp(ya esta funcionando), compre unos protectores gaseosos para electroestatica(tormentas electricas), los cuales van entre la antena y el equipo. Estos protectores deben ir con una conexion a tierra, y es aqui donde viene mis dudas. Son 3 antenas, 3 protectores, como deberia acer la conexion? es buena idea conectarles unos cm de cable a cada conector y luego esos conectarlos a 1 solo cable que baje estas el mallado a tierra?o es mejor conectarles cables independientes a cada conector??? la conexion en tierra lo voy acer con varias jabalinas de cobre (minimo3), me recomienda con un cable dejar las 3 jabalinas conectadas entre si? o una independiente de otra? ademas el cable????qe diametro me recomienda? estoy pensando utilizar cable de cobre awg10 con alguna proteccion flex o pvc para el exterior.

  No tengo mucho conocimiento respecto al tema. asiqe todas la ayudas me sirven.

Muchisimas gracias....


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 21, 2009)

Si se pudieran ver los protectores sería mas fácil contestarte.


----------



## yonmax (Sep 21, 2009)

o si, disculpa, me habia olbidado de anexar el modelo del protector. es un hyperlink AL-NMNFB-2 adjunto el link:  http://www.l-com.com/item.aspx?id=20919

imagen:


----------



## El nombre (Sep 21, 2009)

puedes conectarlas todas a una misma TT sin problemas y funcionan igual. no intentes seriarlas. conectalas todas a una sola bajante sin puentear unas con otras. Es decir: un trozo de cable a cada una y un punto de empalme con la bajada.
Eso si: con TT independiente.
Es más: intenta que las Picas (jabalinas o como se quiera llamar) esten separadas unas de otra como minimo una pica y media. (sin son de metro a metro y medio minimo. y lo mismo con la distancia a otras TT.
Saludos
PD. pidele a un electricista el terulometro y le das una medida. (no por poner mas picas se obtine una mejor toma tierra).


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 21, 2009)

Existe un metodo, sin que este sea el único, donde puedes obtener una optima puesta a tierra física.
Se trata de lo siguiente:
Se abre un agujero bastante amplio, mas o menos de 50cm de radio en la jabalina, si fuera una placa sería mejor.
Luego, la profundidad debe superar por 50 cm el tamaño de la jabalina.
Se rellena con carbon vegeltal, tierra grafitada y sal de grano (como la que se usa para las neveras). La tierra grafitada puede ser dificil, quiza con tierra normla sea conveniente.
Una vez relleno el agujero y *bien apretada* la tierra con carbón vegetal y la sal de grano. Clava la jabalina en el centro, si tienes que pones pavimento, procura dejar una ventila, por ahí podrás echarle agua con la finalidad de bajar la resistencia de la tierra y de ese modo sea optima.
Este metodo se usa también para salas de equipo computacional de empresas y gobierno, donde el factor de estatica y protección a tierra es importante.

Esta sugerencia debería ser tema para desarrollarlo y sea puesto como destacado. Pero hasta que se desarrolle por completo. Así que a buscar en la red!!
Saludos.!


----------



## yonmax (Sep 21, 2009)

El nombre dijo:


> puedes conectarlas todas a una misma TT sin problemas y funcionan igual. no intentes seriarlas. conectalas todas a una sola bajante sin puentear unas con otras. Es decir: un trozo de cable a cada una y un punto de empalme con la bajada.


 Ok, excelent. Pero aqui es donde tengo una duda, no existe ninguna probabilidad que si un descargador recibe descarga estatica, a que esta se valla directa a otro protector y lo dañe?o no habria problema con eso?porque(no se si estoy en lo correcto) "en practica" llega una descarga electrica, la recibe protector 1, se va a protector2 como no tiene donde "disiparce", se va a protector3 como no tiene como "disiparce" se va por el cable bajante hasta el mallado a tierra?? algo asi seria?o estoy mal?



El nombre dijo:


> Eso si: con TT independiente.
> Es más: intenta que las Picas (jabalinas o como se quiera llamar) esten separadas unas de otra como minimo una pica y media. (sin son de metro a metro y medio minimo. y lo mismo con la distancia a otras TT.
> Saludos
> PD. pidele a un electricista el terulometro y le das una medida. (no por poner mas picas se obtine una mejor toma tierra).


  vale... supongo que las TT son las conexiones a tierra?, si si la conexion a tierra de la maquinaria instalada ya la tengo casi lista y va en otro lugar =D.. sii en eso estoy intentando consegirme un terulometro

si, ya habia leido sobre la forma de armar el pozo, pero he encontrado distintas versiones de como hacerlo, seguramente una es mejor que otra... Pero principalmente la mayoria habla de la aplicaciones de sales para mejorar la conductividad, el carbón vegetal y la sal de grano es facil de encontrar? otra cosa, principalmente la zona donde esta la instalacion esta toda pavimentada =/, pero tengo un patio a unos 6mt aprox, y tengo pensado hay realizar el pozo, ademas de ponerle gravilla(piedras molidas peqeñas) por encima 

Muchas gracias... ya estoy mucho mas claro


----------



## yonmax (Sep 24, 2009)

otra duda ops:

  He ledio en varios lugares, que siempre realizan un mallado completo, que quiero decir: que el equipamieto (antenas,etc) de la torre va conectado a una jabalina, y que los artefactos de la central(en mi caso es mi casa) conectada a una 2da gabalina, y como es una mallado estas gabalian se encuentran unidades, y asi se puede acer con N jabalinas con conexiones paralelas (no seriales) entre ellas, mi pregunta: Puedo dejar la conexion de la central(mi casa) con una jabalina distinta pero la cual no estara conectada al mallado de las demas jabalinas? creo qe recomiendan hacer el mallado (unir todas las gabalinas) por un tema de equipotencialidad, pero si yo dejo la de la central aparte, tendre algun problema???


PD: disculpen la ignorancia, como dije al principio, no me manejo en el tema.


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 24, 2009)

yonmax dijo:


> otra duda ops:
> 
> ...mi pregunta: Puedo dejar la conexion de la central(mi casa) con una jabalina distinta pero la cual no estara conectada al mallado de las demas jabalinas? creo qe recomiendan hacer el mallado (unir todas las gabalinas) por un tema de equipotencialidad, pero si yo dejo la de la central aparte, tendre algun problema???
> ...


 
Considero que debes hacer el mallado de todo el equipo junto con las antenas. Justamente por lo que mensionas de la equipontecialidad.
Recuerda que si colocas las jabalinas de las antenas en el exterior, éstas tendrán menos resistencia por la humedad del terreno que aquella que se necuentre cerca o dentro de tu casa- para el caso de los equipos o artefactos.

k:


----------



## yonmax (Sep 24, 2009)

ok, vale :d muchas gracias Cronos


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 24, 2009)

He aquí un diagrama de intalación de tu protector!

k:


----------



## yonmax (Sep 24, 2009)

;-) gracias, ya algo habia visto en la web del fabricante.... Estimado, respecto a la sal de grano para el pozo? cualquier sal me sirve?? que es mejor?? Bien gruesa o bien fina???? la sal parrillera me sirve????


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 26, 2009)

yonmax dijo:


> ;-) gracias, ya algo habia visto en la web del fabricante.... Estimado, respecto a la sal de grano para el pozo? cualquier sal me sirve?? que es mejor?? Bien gruesa o bien fina???? la sal parrillera me sirve????


 
Achis!!! Esto ya lo había respondido, enserio se tomaron la palabra de detenerme...... era broma!!!!

Te comento yonmax, la sal de grano (también preguntabas sobre donde conseguirla, pues tenías dificultad para ello), bueno la sal de grano la consigues en ferreterías, debe medir apróximadamente 1/4 de pulgada y el carbón tambíen.
Revuelto todo con la tierra la comprimes y al final clavas tu jabalina.

k:
P.D. Aquí espantan...


----------



## yonmax (Sep 28, 2009)

Estimado CRONOS1970, recorriendo ferreterias me encontre con algo mejor, creo, exixste un gel (es como un polvo en realidad) que trae todo los minerales necesarios, esta diseñado para agregarlo en pozos a tierra, dice que trae particulaes al vacio, que permite abroserver humedad, para asi mantener humeda la zona, ademas de contener varios minerales.

 Asique hoy me puse a trabajar , aunqe quede super molido jajjaaja,  estoy ultilizando jabalinas de 1.5mt, entonces tengo pensado hacer ollos de 2.20mt de profundidad? estara bien?? pues 1,50mt la jabalina mas 50mt libres (bajo la jabalina) donde tendra "gel"(seria como una zona de materia organica, minerales), ademas de dejar unos 20cm en la parte superior, osea quedaran la jabalina sumergida 20cm del nivel del terreno, total 2,20mt, haaa y lo estoy aciendo de 1mt de ancho.
Me toco un duro trabajo. El terreno dejarlo lo mas compactado posible verdad? lo idea sera "colar" con alguna malla la tierra antes de agregarcela al pozo? para limpiar y no alla resistencia por objectos, y/o otra cosas,,,,, estaba pensado aplicar el gel por capaz, osea cada ciertos cm de profundida ir aplicando capaz de la mescla, que opinas?....

 Muchas gracias a los que ma ayudaron 
Si aun queda alguna recomendacion por hay, estare agredecido....


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 28, 2009)

Pero la sal le da mayor condictividad. El gel esta bien para mantenerlo humedo, pero la sal baja la resistencia.


----------



## yonmax (Sep 28, 2009)

aa buen punto,,,, recuerdo haber leido qe trae adicionado algunos materiales, no recuerdo si precisamente sal o algo similar, revisare cuando valla al sector. Lo que si recuerdo que en la ferreteria me dijeron que eso remplazaba la mescla sal con carbon, y unos dias antes hablando con un electricista me mencione que existe un gel que remplazaba a la sal con el carbon,,, seguramente hacia referencia a eso, de todos modos revisare en los rotulos del empaquetado

Muchas gracias Cronos


----------

